# 2006 Outback 29Bhs For Sale



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

We are selling our 2006 29BHS so that we can "upsize" to an Outback Fifth Wheel (probably the 329FBH). We are asking $14,000.

We have added an electric tongue jack, sway bars and a Maxx Air Vent over the bathroom vent. The outside A/C unit was professionaly replaced in June with a brand new Carrier unit. We are non-smokers.

We love our Outback but have simply outgrown it with three kids and a dog.

Please post any questions and I will try to post pictures tomorrow.


----------

